# Getting married in Abu Dhabi



## expat in Abu Dhabi (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all, I have 6 months probation period here in Abu Dhabi. Its my 3rd month and my boyfriend and I decided to get married so we started filing and processing my papers. With that being said, will there be any problem with the papers since I'll be working less than a year in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,
what nationality is your boyfriend? Depending on his nationality it can be easy or difficult for you to get married in Abu Dhabi. Sometimes it is easier to travel and get married overseas, then return back to UAE with marriage documents. Many expats fly out to Seychelles for doing that. Have a look here Expats in UAE - How to get married quickly
Wish you success.
Cheers,
Peter


----------

